# Simple Question Aftertouch and Kontakt



## puremusic (Jan 20, 2019)

I haven't had aftertouch for awhile, now just picked up a Keystep, and I forgot how to map aftertouch to knobs like vibrato and expression in Kontakt instruments. What's the easiest way?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 29, 2020)

See this recent thread:





__





Kontakt and after touch assignments


I just purchased touchscaper ios app. i’m using it to modulate instrument. the modulation slider in the app sends aftertouch out. I’d like to be able to assign that slider to control instrument expression in Albion one. however when i click learn it looks for a cc value but since it is after...




vi-control.net


----------

